# [ROM] AOKP DROIDX build 28



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Albinoman109 Brings the Second **AOKP** Rom to the DROIDx*​
Built from AOKP source b28​
*Thanks a MILLION to:*​
*Roman, ProTekk, Whitehawkx, Johnathan Grigg, Zaphod-Beeble,Zerospeed8*​















​








​
*What works:* 
Camera
3g
Youtube (high and low quality)
Almost everthing!!

*Bugs:*
Led notification changes.
Chrome
any help would be appreciated!!!

Beta 1: http://www.mediafire...cbwp17pdx3u6r5u
Beta 1 details
-Working USB
-Camera should work better

Gapps: http://sts-dev-team.us.to/gapps/

*Instructions on install:*
*"I" SBF'd to do this you dont have to but...*
*Be on Gingerbread Kernal and 2nd-init CM9*
*Boot into CWM*
*MAKE A NANDROID*
*DO NOT WIPE ANYTHING!!! (NOTHING!!!)*
*Flash ROM*
*flash Gapps*
*reboot*


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome! Downloading now.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Mod please delete (wrong section)


----------



## mds96 (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried this coming from CM9? Kinda nervous about the "don't wipe anything" instructions!!


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

mds96 said:


> Has anyone tried this coming from CM9? Kinda nervous about the "don't wipe anything" instructions!!


Please go to the thread in the dev section and ask your question there. I'd like to keep things all in one place.


----------

